# Lump on her chest?



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

So Hayden has a lump on her chest that's about a handful. It's not hard it almost feels like fat. Normal or not?

My husband took her to the vet today for a kennel cough shot and I told him to ask the vet about it... Apparently they just had a tech give her a shot and he never saw the vet. I told him he could have shown one of them too... But yea. 

Any ideas? Should I be worried and take a day off work and have the vet look at it? You can't see it since she has thick fur there. Jus can feel it. Doesn't bother her either.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

How old is she? My Will Will got a mass on her cheek that was kind of like that but it wasn't as big as a handful. Turned out to be a cyst and the vet drained it. It hasn't come back. My Willow is a senior dog so things like that are common. 

I would for sure have a vet look at it - better safe than sorry. Make an appointment during a day off, this isn't a rush to an emergency vet within 24 hours kind of thing to me.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Is it right on her breast bone where the ribcage starts to form? If so, you might be feeling the conjunction of bones and tissue there. My Sam's felt like a huge semi-hard mass covered by a softer tissue. I had the Vet check it, and it's the boney structure where these body parts meet. My 2nd boy Ike's is not nearly as noticeable. I hope this is all you're feeling.

Looking at my siggy pic of Ike, it would be where his ruff starts getting thicker and longer, maybe 8-10" below the throat.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Any lump needs to be looked at by the professionals. Yes do take her back and get the vet to check her out and then give your man a kick up the bum for not making sure it was checked out when he had the opportunity xx


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> Is it right on her breast bone where the ribcage starts to form? If so, you might be feeling the conjunction of bones and tissue there. My Sam's felt like a huge semi-hard mass covered by a softer tissue. I had the Vet check it, and it's the boney structure where these body parts meet. My 2nd boy Ike's is not nearly as noticeable. I hope this is all you're feeling.
> 
> Looking at my siggy pic of Ike, it would be where his ruff starts getting thicker and longer, maybe 8-10" below the throat.


Yup! And it's not as big as I thought now that I'm home with her at my side. If she's laying down I feel more bone than sitting.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

LilTuffGirl said:


> Yup! And it's not as big as I thought now that I'm home with her at my side. If she's laying down I feel more bone than sitting.


My nearly 10-year old has a lump in the same spot on her chest. The vet believes it is a fatty deposit, but we watch it closely (along with the one on her side). I would definitely have a vet check it - and then monitor it. If it's growing, definitely get it re-checked!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

LilTuffGirl said:


> Yup! And it's not as big as I thought now that I'm home with her at my side. If she's laying down I feel more bone than sitting.


Hopefully, that is what you are feeling, but you should probably get the Vet to look at her to make sure. I know the first time I felt Sam's I thought he had a huge tumor on his chest and was relieved to be told it was just the bony structure there.


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a lipoma. My last 2 dogs had them. We just kept an eye on them after I had one removed from my first dog. It was more trouble than it was worth to put her through the surgery to get it off. They didn't show and didn't bother her otherwise. The vet should be able to tell by feel but of course you don't know for sure without the biopsy. I wouldn't consider it an emergency though.


----------

